
ML Algorithms Can Predict Suicide Risk More Readily Than Clinicians - rusht
http://www.newsweek.com/machine-learning-algorithms-can-predict-suicide-risk-more-readily-clinicians-561732
======
DanBC
> die by suicide

It's nice to see US publications move to different language.

> But a new study concludes that the science of suicide prediction is dismal,
> and the established warning signs about as accurate as tea leaves.

Yes. To be fair, that's not really new information. Current advice is to avoid
suicide risk assessment scales because they're based on weak evidence.

[http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/209/4/277](http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/209/4/277)

One thing the submitted article doesn't talk about: You've identified someone
at high risk of attempting suicide. What do you do? What intervention do you
provide?

